# Go Warrior: Gracie JJ documentary



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8022442135888085469


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 20, 2006)

Wish it had showed more mat work


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 20, 2006)

That was a very cool interview.  Rarely does one get to see the gracies in other ways besides just fighting.  I liked that we got to see where they were coming from...


----------

